# Case tractor pto problem



## Dave Barrett (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey yal, i got a 1940s Case tractor. and the PTO on it will not turn off. It is stuck spinning. It has been doing this for as long as I can remember but I want to restore the tractor now so I want to fix it. If you have any idea on what it could be please help me out, that would be great.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sure seems like it would be a matter of adjusting it out. It's got to be a mechanical clutch. Probably don't have a manual for that either I bet!


----------



## Dave Barrett (Jun 22, 2010)

Ya I dont do you have any idea how I would go about fixing this problem??


----------



## Dave Barrett (Jun 22, 2010)

Also When I push in the clutch the lever to engage the pto does not do anything. Do you think that it could be in the level to engage the clutch


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Dave Barrett said:


> Also When I push in the clutch the lever to engage the pto does not do anything. Do you think that it could be in the level to engage the clutch


Could be. You said it don't disengage? Have you tried to track down any adjustment at all in it or see if the linkage could be broken? Something that old likely works of the transmission. In other words you have a single stage clutch.


----------



## Dave Barrett (Jun 22, 2010)

were do you think the adjustment would be? The lever goes right down into the transmission. So would I have to take the whole transmission case apart to get to it. Or do you think that I could just unbolt the pto lever to find out. And if I unbolt the lever and pull it out will it be hard to get back together?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have no idea about that at all, and I was hoping that someone who did know, would sound off. If you push the clutch in, does it feel like it's actually hooked to anything or just floating within the case? Stupid question, but are you pushing the clutch all the way in? Does the PTO shaft still spin with the transmission in neutral?


----------



## Dave Barrett (Jun 22, 2010)

Ya when you push in the clutch the pto stops spinning. But as soon as you let it go it keeps spinning. It also spins in neutral. 
Also do you know how to find out if the tractor has a VT or VI number on it. I found the serial number under the steering column on a tag. But I guess you need to know if it is VT or VI number to get parts for it 
Thanks


----------

